# The Vape Guy - Mr Hardwicks' Rodeo



## BumbleBee (18/10/18)

The Vape Guy has teamed up with Mr Hardwick's to make @method1's naturally extracted tobacco blend available to everyday vapers. We've used a traditional nicotine base for this blend as an alternative to modern nic salts, mixed at 70vg/30pg.

Available in 0, 3 and 6mg in 60ml authentic Chubby Gorilla bottles




12mg and 18mg availble in 30mls

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/10/18)

@Silver 
18MG

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/18)

Ooh, thats amazing
Thanks for the tag @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/10/18)

Silver said:


> Ooh, thats amazing
> Thanks for the tag @BioHAZarD


only a pleasure


----------

